
Improving Receipt UX - bradley_taunt
https://bradleytaunt.com/2019/05/15/improving-receipt-ux/
======
towndrunk
My one wish for receipts, at least restaurant receipts, is larger print. You
can't read the totals on most of them. Especially, in restaurants with low
light.

~~~
bradley_taunt
That's a really good point, since it tends to be the first and most important
item a user is looking for (I was too focused on simple grocery receipts with
this example)

